# Autocruise Tempo



## waspes

Hi 
we are thinking of downsizing and like the look of the Tempo, can anybody give me information good or bad on this model regarding comfort, and storage space, and the peugeot side of it thanks 

Peter.


----------



## p1nkie

Hi Peter, can't really comment on the Tempo as we have the Accent. Plenty of room and storage for the 3 (2.5) of us. The peugeot I can't fault. We have the 2.2l 6 speed with aircon, cruise control, etc. It pulls very well at all speeds (some not so legal0 :twisted: The ride is criticised by some as a little hard but I think the handling makes up for that. Fuel consumption at the moment (we've only done 8000 miles) is 30mpg. The quality of the conversion is also pretty good, altho this is our 1st van so don't have a lot to compare it with except its competitors at the NEC where we bought it.

Regards, Guy


----------



## waspes

Thanks Guy
how do you find using it in the winter, any problems with insulation or frozen pipes. Do you have a spare wheel or is it that stupid spray fix? thanks

Peter.


----------



## p1nkie

No worries using through the winter, insulation is good, heater works on gas and/or electricity and is very efficient. We're always turning it down. The tanks are underslung and insulated but we always drain down but we've not had a problem while on site and hooked up. There is a spare under the rear, not used it or figured out how you get to it yet  

Guy


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Peter

I downsized last September, from a six berth Eura Mobil Integra to an Autocruise Tempo, as I wanted to solo motorhome and thought the large vehicle would be uneconomical for just one person.

I have been away twice in "EZA" and found the handling excellent.
Whilst it is only a two berth, I did not find I was cramped, and yes there is plenty of storage space, well for me anyway, its just a case of being practical in only taking what you absolutely need.

My only disappointment is, that before I purchased this vehicle I particularly asked if the heating worked on electricity, and was told yes, unfortunately, this is not the case. Whilst the hot water works on electric and of course gas, the heating from the truma boiler, only works on gas - big big disappointment.

Fuel consumption, to be honest I am not interested. I take the view, that if I want to go somewhere, I just have to put in the fuel.
Vehicles always come with mpg guides on them, which is ridiculous, as no where, as far as I know, can you purchase fuel by the gallons, it is all litres!!!!

I love my little baby, and am planning a month's trip to Scotland in April.

If I can help further, please do not hesitate to contact me

Jenny


----------



## limalima

Hi peter 

I collected my Tempo in November from Marquis and the biggest problem I have had is the lack of service from my local Marquis dealership (Suffolk)

The Tempo has plenty of space for storage but it needs customising / organising to take full advantage of the space available (lack of shelves in cupboards, lack of retaining straps in overhead lockers, the awning crank handle does not have a home and tends to be a nuisance) the wardrobe is a good size but the table leg is strapped in at the back and is very awkward to get at.

There is a spare wheel, its stored under the back doors.

I’ve been away 3 times (to France and Germany) since collecting my new Tempo and have not had a problem with anything freezing up.

I do however drain the water off whilst not using the van.

The van is plenty warm enough even in the coldest weather, the gas heating is good and the insulation is mainly Thinsulate by 3M, which is very effective.
Overall I’m very pleased with my Tempo, but it does need customising.

Liam


----------



## Mike48

limalima said:


> Hi peter
> 
> the awning crank handle does not have a home and tends to be a nuisance) Liam


The awning crank handle should be stored with clips on the bathroom wall or on the back of the door. These clips are provided by the manufacturer with the awning kit. Speak to your dealer.


----------



## grahamw

waspes said:


> Hi
> we are thinking of downsizing and like the look of the Tempo, can anybody give me information good or bad on this model regarding comfort, and storage space, and the peugeot side of it thanks
> 
> Peter.


If you are looking for year round use and real comfort is important then I've always found that the rear lounge layout is very difficult to beat. The Rhythm does quite a good job of this but there are now suddenly many converters providing this layout. Some do a much better job than the Rhythm which costs more, some do a worse job which costs the same or less.

Graham


----------

